# Avis achat Power Mac G5



## badboy71 (9 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour je compte m'acheter un Power Mac G5
j'aurais voulus connaitre votre avis sur le prix 

voici l'annonce :

"Powermac en très bon état, Il était utilisé dans mon home studio, vu que je déménage dans plus petit je revends tout, l'ordi y compris.

Il a 3 Go de Ram, est sous léopard. Il fonctionne nickel chrome !!

Il tourne en system sur un SSD vertex 2 de 40 go et possède un 1 To pour la sauvegarde et le stockage.

J'ajoute un clavier alu mac apple et la souris apple aussi, ensemble quasi neuf.

Ecran 22" viewsonic pro.

Très réactif pour des application pro comme la musique ou l'imagerie."

Prix = 450

Merci


----------



## Madalvée (9 Décembre 2011)

Il faut savoir :
si la mémoire est extensible (8 Go serait bien)
si le processeur est watercoolé (si oui, ne pas le prendre)
si tu es prêt à utiliser des logiciels de 3 ans et plus, oublie par exemple les vidéo et le flash récent sur Internet

et le tout pour pas plus de 150/200 euros, au dessus le jeu ne vaut pas la chandelle.


----------



## seserge (9 Décembre 2011)

Moi ça me parait tentant ( surtout avec le système sur un SSD, ça doit bien le booster) si tu fais une croix sur les applis récentes qui ne tourneront que sur Snow leopard ou Lion. Pour ma part, j'en possède un, 1,8 Ghz, 3 Go de RAM, 2 DD internes, et il me rend toujours de grands services.


----------



## badboy71 (9 Décembre 2011)

Merci pour vos reponses, par rapport au flash c'est assez embettant si je ne peux pas lire les vidéo peut etre vaut il mieux sur tourner vers un mac mini intel ?


----------



## Madalvée (9 Décembre 2011)

Le mac mini sera plus puissant, c'est sûr, et de loin.
Je viens par ailleurs de recevoir ma facture d'électricité, elle a augmenté de 40 euros (Powermac depuis fin juin).


----------



## seserge (9 Décembre 2011)

Je lis très bien le FLASH sur mon G5 jusqu'à présent... Aucun problème.
Par contre tu ne pourras pas lire des fichiers video issus d'une camera HD (en AVCHD). Autrement dit, si tu achètes ou possèdes une camera numerique HD, tu ne pourras pas monter tes films sur un processeur G5.


----------



## GraphiqueDesign (9 Décembre 2011)

Madalvée a dit:


> Je viens par ailleurs de recevoir ma facture d'électricité, elle a augmenté de 40 euros (Powermac depuis fin juin).



Un grand +1 !
Le Power G5 bouffe un courant incroyable comparé à un Mac Mini !
Faut voir sur l'année ce que ça donne, le délire !
Rien que pour cela, j'ai laissé le G5 contre un Mini.


----------

